# Working on tank a bit



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I sold my rhom a couple weeks ago and have been working on my tank a bit. 
Not much going on, just moved some wood around and am growing plants out a bit before replanting them.
The cherry shrimp are really going crazy in there now, added some tetras, neons and 3 whiptail catfish to existing stock.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

damn dude thats amazing and those are some amazing pictures.

but WHY did you get rid of that awesome rhom?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

nice color sweet work. Is that java moss or singapore moss?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys.
It's java moss.
I was a bit on the fence about the rhom, he went to a good home and that's all that matters to me.
I'll get another once I move and get a bigger tank set up and running.
The cherry shrimp are really filling the tank up since the rhom is gone(must have been snacking on them quite a bit) and my granddaughter loves watching all the fish swim around.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice, is that crypt retrospiralis in the first pic? Also what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

very nice pics sometimes i look at my tank and wish it was a community tank again but then again i like my p and wouldnt want to let him go must have been tough to do so wink. i cant believe how good those pics are, did you spend your christmas family photo money on hiring a professional to take pics of your tank??? lol j/k


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks again guys.
I think that is crypt retrospiralis in the first pic, I can't even remember where I got it, I think therizman1 might have tossed it in a couple years ago.
I have a Canon 40D and shot these with either a Canon 28-105mmF3.5-4.5 and a 10mm extension tube or a Canon 17-40F4L @ iso 800 with normal tank lighting.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks good, how many fish are in there?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've no idea..lol
Let's see.. roughly
30 neons
5 Lemon Tetras
6 headlight tail light tetras
3 whiptail catfish
1 sailfin pleco
more than 100 cherry shrimp.
Some of these fish have been in this tank for close to 3 years.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome wink! You got co2 in that tank?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

MiGsTeR said:


> Awesome wink! You got co2 in that tank?


Thanks
No Co2 yet, I'm still using Flourish Excel.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Community tanks are nice to watch. I could watch them for hours.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks
It's kind of cool, like I said, my granddaughter loves to watch the fish, I do miss the rhom tho..








The pleco used to hide out most of the time, never leaving cover of plants or driftwood and now he's all over the tank.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow Pete, your tank looks incredible, it gives me a good measurable goal. I want to make your old Rhom's new home just as nice







Keep up the good work and most definitley keep us updated.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Simply not the same without that Killer Rhom man............









That setup is very nice-Love all the life,And all them colors really set off the overall tank...

Well done with the pics and tank Pete-Top notch.....


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Agreed, this tank is for ta win!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I've been afk a while.. Christmas and all.

Great job Pete, the tank looks amazing!

Fabulous shots as always! Glad you are back in full force!


----------

